# Familien Angelurlaub in Holland



## Xianeli (4. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Boardies,

Die Betonung liegt auf Familienurlaub, die Begründung dazu werdet ihr später auf den Bildern sehen. Leider war ich bei Ankunft so enttäuscht das ich fast nur Familienfotos gemacht habe und nur das nötigste außerhalb. Die Bilder wurden verteilt schon im Ükel und Live vom Wasser gepostet

Vorwort: Jährlich mache ich 1 bis 2 solcher Urlaube in verschiedenen Parks. Nun wollte ich anfangen ein klein wenig von jedem Urlaub zu berichten um eine kleine "Sammlung" über die Jahre zu erstellen.

Dieses Jahr ging es nach Domein de Schatberg.

Angekommen im Park und voller Euphorie fuhren wir zu unserem Haus. Und dann der Schock als wir an dem See vorbei fuhren der an die Häuser grenzt und den Graben bewässert.
Ein Meer aus Algen / Kraut / was auch immer










Nach diesem Schock hatte ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr auf einen Bericht weil meine Motivation und Lust gen 0 fiel.

Naja was soll's, am Haus angekommen erstmal den Doppelten Ladeboden ausgeräumt, mehr Platz ist nicht bei 4 Personen.





Das Wasser am Haus abgecheckt: Hmm nur ganz wenige stellen die frei sind und maximal 50 cm tief. Naja in den freien stellen konnte man es ja mal versuchen dachte ich und baute auf





Seerosen, supi da könnte ja was gehen... Aber leider nicht tagsüber denn da sah es meist so aus 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Da sie keinerlei Anstalten machten zu verschwinden wurde das Angeln auf nachts verschoben und tagsüber machten wir Familienausflüge, waren im Schwimmbad oder sind in die Stadt essen gegangen.

Am ersten Abend erschöpft um 1 Uhr ins Bett, Reciever auf dem Nachttisch liegend mit der LED nach unten und auf Vibration gestellt eine ruhige Nacht heraufbeschworen... oder auch nicht, um 3 Uhr gab es einen Run! Total benebelt und müde habe ich leider viel zu lange gebraucht ( hätten lieber mal das Schlafzimmer im Erdgeschoss gewählt ) und der Fisch saß im Kraut fest. Nach langem hin und her konnte er sich dann befreien. 1:0 für den Fisch.

Die zweite Nacht begann und Punkt 3 Uhr passierte was ? Genau ! Brrrr Brrrr Brrrr der nächste Run begann und nach 2 Minuten hatte ich dieses Schmuckstück im Kescher







Man beachte die Sexy Latschen 
Er war geschätzt so 80-90cm eher Richtung 90, ich werde es nie erfahren  Durfte  dann direkt wieder ins Wasser.

3. Nacht ging es wieder los. Um wie viel Uhr ? Richtig um Punkt 3 mal wieder. Konnte sich allerdings befreien bevor ich an der Rute war 

Am folgenden Morgen biss dann dieser Kandidat





Schön sich selbst zu sehen.... Mein Gott bin ich fett geworden in der Elternzeit 

Und kurz danach noch dieser hier





Ein Hecht meinte sich noch kurz vorher zu verewigen.
Kleine Hechte und Barsche soll es wohl in Hülle und Fülle geben.


Das war es eigentlich. Erwähnenswert ist vielleicht noch das es einen zweiten kleinen See im Park gibt der beangelt werden darf. Dieser gehört einem Angelverein der auch besetzt. Es gab in der Zeit ein Forellen Angeln mit 1000 frisch besetzten Forellen ( an diesem Tag muss man zusätzlich eine Gebühr an den Verein abtreten ). Ansonsten kostet das Angeln 10 € für eine Woche pro Person. Gibt aber besondere Regeln dort wenn man auf Karpfen angelt.

Am verkauteten Hauptsee gibt es noch mehr Regeln ( unter anderem wegen der Wasserskianlage ) z.B Futterboot ab wie viel Uhr. Welche Flagge das Angeln im Bereich der Wasserskianlage verbietet usw. 

Zu den Häusern. Die sind mit 100m2 nicht zu klein und mit dem nötigsten ausgestattet. Es ist kein 5 Sterne Urlaub aber mit selbstverpflegung ( Aldi ca 10 km entfernt ) ein billiger.
Im Restaurant waren wir 1x und ich muss sagen es war wirklich lecker. Der Preis der Gerichte war sehr gut und die Portion teilweise viel zu groß, dafür waren die Getränke relativ teuer.

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach melden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2018)

Schöner Bericht und was für ein Vieh, der Karpfen ist auch nicht so schlecht. 

Spaß beiseite, das Kraut hatte ich ja schon gesehen, diese Herausforderung anzunehmen ist aller Ehren wert und so ein Urlaub mit Familie und dezentem Angeln ist einfach toll. Schleie, Rotauge, Karpfen, was will das Herz mehr? Gutes Essen und viel Erholung bereichern das Leben! Danke für deinen Beitrag.


----------



## Minimax (4. Oktober 2018)

Nabend Xia,
danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri zu den Fischen, vor allem dem orntlichen Karpfen. Was gibt's denn schönres als Urlaub direkt am Gewässer?
Übrigens find ich die Latschen auch sehr sexy, und keine Sorge wegen der Figur, nach der Stillzeit normalisiert sich die wieder
Herzliche Grüße,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Xianeli (5. Oktober 2018)

Danke ihr Zwei ^^ 

Das mit der Figur ist schon auf dem weg der Besserung  ist ja nicht mein erstes mal, war schonmal mit Schwanger 

Urlaub am Wasser ist immer schön, zwar etwas stressig mit 2 kleinen neugierigen Kindern aber machbar.  Ich buche  meine Urlaube immer am Wasser. Im Vergleich der letzten Urlaube gab es diesmal mit Abstand die wenigsten Fische. Aber darum geht es ja dabei nicht, Hauptsache die Kinder haben ihren Spaß, alles andere ist ein Bonus


----------



## Timbo78 (19. Oktober 2018)

Waren in den Osterferien in Het Vennenbos (nicht weit von Schatberg), schöner grosser Park mit super Schwimmbad. Durch den Park verläuft ein Kanalsystem, an dem komplett geangelt werden darf (ohne zusätzliche Kosten oder Vispas). Aufgrund der Jahreszeit ging da leider nicht viel, sind aber wohl einiges an Karpfen und Schleien im Wasser.

In Lommerbergen hatte ich meine Angel jetzt nicht mitgenommen (ja, ich hab es dann doch bereut). Die haben nen kleinen Teich zentral gelegen, wo man angeln darf. Auch hier schöner grosser Park mit super Schwimmbad. In dem kleinen Weiher viele Karpfen (aber auch viele Enten).


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2018)

Geil, Haus direkt an nem See. Und wie du siehst, man fängt selbst in solch Tümpeln.
Petri.

Wobei mir der Karpfen nicht nach 90 aussieht, dann wäre er fetter...
Kann natürlich täuschen.


----------



## Xianeli (19. Oktober 2018)

Hatte in der Tat eine sehr schlanke Linie. Mein letzter mit 86cm sah gefühlt deutlich größer aus wegen seiner mega Plautze. Muss auch leider sagen das es schlecht fotografiert ist. Nur mit Handy und 0 Ahnung von Fotografie muss ich mich aber wohl damit abfinden


----------

